# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Erythermalgie:Kramp,branderige,tintelende,pijnlijk e voeten/handen

## marinus

Ik heb al lang last van branderige, hevig tintelende pijnlijke voeten. Vaak transpireren en soms rood. Het ergst is het bij warm weer en het lijdt tot ondragelijke pijn. Het best helpt voeten koelen en voeten omhoog, niet lopen of staan. In de handen begint het ook op te treden. Wie kan mij helpen om er vanaf te komen. :Confused:

----------


## Yv

Is het misschien een ontsteking? Of kan je bloed niet goed doorstromen door te nauwe bloedvaten?

----------


## Rem

wat gebeurd er als je een beetje alcohol nuttigt?

gebruik je wasmiddelen waar je ook je sokken in wast en heb je een alergische reactie daarvan?

----------


## marinus

Hi,
Als een glas bier drinkt, gaat bloedvaten verder open. Vooral in de voeten en handen. Dit geeft een hevig tintelende tot brandende pijn in de voeten handen.
T.a.v. wasmiddelen heb ik geen invoed van gevonden, ook nieuwe sokken doen het zelfde.
Warme omgeving boven de 20 graden verergerd de brandende titelende pijn.
gr.
marinus.

----------


## Rem

ik zou het zoeken in bijvoorbeeld een wasverzachter ,die niet meer gebruiken in ider geval .
en dat duurt behoorlijk lang voordat dat uit je kleren is dat kan 3 maanden duren .
hou je handen eens onder een black lite en je zult zien dat er wit makers op je handen achterblijven .
onderschat het niet.
waarom ik de oorzaak hier zoek is omdat dat het enigste is dat je met je handen doet en door je sokken te dragen ook aan je voeten komt.
daarbij bedoel ik uitterraaard "de was doen"
maar mischien doe je dat wel helemaal nooit ik weet je leeftijd niet mischien woon je net op jezelf ?mischien ben je wel getrouwd ?
voor de rest kan ik niets bedenken wat je zowel met je handen als je voeten doet .(nagels knipen voeten wassen ,bepaalde zeep of schampo allergie )(bij schampo zou je hoofd ook moeten jeuken)
bij mij helpt het om een hooikoorts pilletje in te nemen dat is vrij onschuldig en gaat in het algemeen de allergische reactie tegen (dus ook andere dingen)
verder helpt het om met de plek waar het om gaat in de zon te zitten je huid maakt dan beter vitaminen aan en hij wordt door het licht zowiezo gezonder.(droger)
veel drinken en in de souna gaan zitten helpt je porieen schoon maken waardoor je affalstoffen worden afgevoerd.

kijk uit met deodorand die je huid afsluit (de meeste) je lichaam zoekt dan een andere plek om zijn afalstoffen uit te zweten (je voeten bijvoorbeeld)
helemaal als je niet genoeg drinkt per dag ,en dan zit je ook nog met je handen aan diezelfde voeten en de circel is rond.
1 veel drinken om je afal stoffen kwijt te raken.
2 geen wasverzachter gebruiken 
3 iedere dag schone sokken ,nooit overslaan.
4 de huisarts vragen om een middel om de allegische reactie tegen te gaan .dit helpt niet op de lange termijn wand dan zou je het moeten blijven doen .maar kan nu even verlichting bieden.
5 proberen of je een goede reactie krijgt als je je handen in zonlicht houd ,je kan ook testen met een zonnenbank maar niet meer dan 5 min per dag.na een week weet je genoeg.

6 bedenk dat het een visuele cirkel is die je moet doorbreken je probleem blijft in stand daardoor.maar is niet onmogenlijk.het is alleen een hele uitzoekkerij tot je de oorzaakweet.
de hormonenzalf van de dokter daarmee versprijd je alleen de kwaal, is mijn ervaring door het invrijven.

ik zou al deze punten eens proberen ;allemaal tegelijk !
tot hier wat ik weet.alles uit persoonlijke ervaring ik ben allegisch voor bepaalde schampoo voor een bepaald merk nassie kruiden ,voor papaja pitten (met die reclame met paul de leeuw)
voor bruine pleisters(grote vochtblaren), voor de antibiotika van de tandards (flexomin solutab)
ik zat toen een keer onder de netelroos en lag in de tuin in mijn zwembroek en het verdween letterlijk als sneeuw voor de zon .

succes.je ziet het kan altijd erger.

----------


## caprice35

> Ik heb al lang last van branderige, hevig tintelende pijnlijke voeten. Vaak transpireren en soms rood. Het ergst is het bij warm weer en het lijdt tot ondragelijke pijn. Het best helpt voeten koelen en voeten omhoog, niet lopen of staan. In de handen begint het ook op te treden. Wie kan mij helpen om er vanaf te komen.


Hoi,
Ik heb je klacht gelezen en die is inmiddels een jaar geleden op de site gezet maar ik ben erg benieuwd of de klachten inmiddels over zijn of minder zijn geworden en waar het aan gelegen heeft.
Ikzelf heb precies zo'n klachten en ben inmiddels al 2 jaar aan het dokteren maar nog steeds zonder resultaat.
Ik hoop op een reactie
Groetjes Mark

----------


## caprice35

Hoi,
Ik heb je klacht gelezen en die is inmiddels een jaar geleden op de site gezet maar ik ben erg benieuwd of de klachten inmiddels over zijn of minder zijn geworden en waar het aan gelegen heeft.
Ikzelf heb precies zo'n klachten en ben inmiddels al 2 jaar aan het dokteren maar nog steeds zonder resultaat.
Ik hoop op een reactie
Groetjes Mark

----------


## marinus

> Hoi,
> Ik heb je klacht gelezen en die is inmiddels een jaar geleden op de site gezet maar ik ben erg benieuwd of de klachten inmiddels over zijn of minder zijn geworden en waar het aan gelegen heeft.
> Ikzelf heb precies zo'n klachten en ben inmiddels al 2 jaar aan het dokteren maar nog steeds zonder resultaat.
> Ik hoop op een reactie
> Groetjes Mark


Hallo Mark,

Na een uitvoerig onderzoek is men er zeker van dat ik erythromelalgie in een ernstige vorm heb. Ik ben onder behandeling bij prof Drenth van Radboud te Nijmegen, verder loop ik bij de pijnpolie te Nijmegen. Echter er is niet veel aan te doen. Alle druk op de onderkant van de voeten wordt omgezet in pijn. Alle druk op de binnenkant van de handen wordt omgezet in pijn.
Verder handen onder de dekens veroorzaken brandendepijn, hetzelfde geld voor de voeten. Slapen gaat slecht gebruik vaak slaapmiddelen, echter deze werken te kort, daar de pijn vaak te hevig is om door te slapen.
Een goede nachtrust heb ik heel lang niet meer gehad.
Alleen koelen en voeten, handen omhoog helpt wat. Vele medicijnen, acupunctuur vele vormen gehad o.a. veel naalden helpen niets. Paracetamol, aspirine ed. werken niet, waarschijnlijk opium (morfine) producten wel, dat ben ik aan het overwegen.
Wat ook helpt is narcose dit heb ik verschillen dagen gehad, echter dat kan niet iedere dag gebruikt worden.
Een oplossen, vermindering van de pijn weet ik nog niet echt.
Wie kan helpen?

----------


## lorline

Hallo Tjonge daar vindt ik mijn klacht waar ik al 17 jaar mee loop. Met warmte -sokken -dichte schoenen verschrikkelijk he! Ik ga in koud water met mijn voeten als het erg is, gewoon om het branden kwijt te raken. Weet je al wat meer? vriendelijke groeten Lorline

----------


## marinus

Lorline,
Het is niet te adviseren de voeten in koud water te stoppen, een koele stenen vloer of parket helpt beter.
Te zwaar koelen verergerd het alleen maar!!
Mijn voeten voelen het verschil tussen warmte en kou niet.
Wat ook helpt is voeten omhoog te houden (voeten op een bankje) en veel rusten!! Echt doen.
succes
als je meer wil weten mail me.
groeten
marinus

----------


## lorline

Marinus
Ik weet ook dat koud water niet goed is, zeker niet als je ook nog spierreuma hebt. Maar ja dat kan je dan niet meer schelen als het branden en steken erg is, want het helpt gelukkig! Dank voor je reactie,ik blijf je volgen want als je wat nieuws hoort ,hoor ik het ook .Groetjes Lorline

----------


## Agnes574

Zou uier-creme of cooling-leg-gel eventueel niet kunnen helpen?
Uiercreme gebruikte een collega altijd omdat haar handen en voeten zo warm waren...al weet ik natuurlijk niet in welke mate!
Toen ik nog werkte moest ik hele dagen staan...mar helverwege de dag liep ik op blote voeten,brandende pijn en gevoel dat er 'scheuren' kwamen in mijn voetzool...ik heb bij de body-shop(op aanraden van een vriendin) toen 'cooling-leg-gel gehaald en dat hielp me wel redelijk,zo ook 'menthol-talkpoeder' van de apotheek...moest wel om 't uur smeren,maar kon mijn 'shoes' tenminste weer aan...maar ik denk dat Marinus zijn klachten véle malen erger zijn...

Marinus,ik wens je dan ook heel veel sterkte met dit wel héél vervelende probleem!!!
Sterkte,grtjs Agnes

----------


## lorline

> Ik heb al lang last van branderige, hevig tintelende pijnlijke voeten. Vaak transpireren en soms rood. Het ergst is het bij warm weer en het lijdt tot ondragelijke pijn. Het best helpt voeten koelen en voeten omhoog, niet lopen of staan. In de handen begint het ook op te treden. Wie kan mij helpen om er vanaf te komen.


 Hallo marinus hoe gaat het? ik heb veel het Internet afgestruind en daar kom ik veel neuropathische pijn tegen voor onze kwaal en dat is dus beschadigde zenuwen, komt ook vaak voor bij suiker patienten of wist je dat al? Groeten lorline

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb 'Erythromelalgie' opgezocht en zie dat het hier om een zeldzame ziekte gaat...
Ik wens je hierbij dan ook énorm veel sterkte Marinus en verder ook iedereen die deze klachten heeft!

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Erythermalgie is een erfelijke Gen afwijking, die bij huisartsen en vele medici onbekend is. Vaak lijdt het tot verkeerde diagnose en wordt je door doctors niet begrepen.

Vaak zeiden ze tegen mij, het zit tussen je oren het is niets. Nu vast staat dat het een erfelijke Gen afwijking is en weet waar de oorzaak ligt kan men het beter plaatsen. Echter de ziekte is niet geneesbaar er is ook nog geen medicijn in de maak.

Dit medisch m.b.t. zenuwpijn terrein is er nauwelijks studie in. 
(de Natrium kanalen van de zenuwen staan bij mij wijd open en geven verkeerde informatie aan de bloedvaten voor doorbloeding).

Ik denk dat het bij een groep hoort van zenuwpijn/krampen, of bij Genetische afwijkingen.

Koud weer helpt, echter kou geeft ook pijn. Er is slechts een klein gebeid zonder pijn te koud is pijn te worm is ook pijn. Slapen gaat vaak heel moeizaam. Pijn en krampen aan handen, voeten, gezicht.

Alle hulp is welkom bij deze slopende ziekte.
Ik zal het t.z.t aanpassen /aanvullen in de rubriek

Groeten Marinus.

(mij doorgestuurd door Marinus,waarvoor hartelijk dank!!!!)

----------


## irene

Hallo marinus
Mijn naam is Irene ,ik ben 44 jaar .
Ik weet nu sinds april 2007 dat ik erythermalgie/erythromelalgie heb.
Ik heb het al van ongeveer 14 jaar oud,maar alleen in de zomer en in warme omgeving. al die jaren heb ik van alles geprobeerd en soms hielp het even. als ik naar bed ging maakte ik mijn(katoenen)sokken nat aan de onderkant en kon ik soms redelijk slapen,maar vaak waren ze al binnen een half uur droog door de hitte van mijn voeten. Als het heel erg was pakte ik de ventilator en richte die op mijn voeten. Oke zo heb ik al die jaren zonder arts wat aangemodderd. maar sinds oktober 2006 heb ik het dagelijks ,ik ben naar een neuroloog verwezen die heel trots kwam vertellen dat hij (naar aanleiding van mijn verhaal)de ziekte binnen 5 min. Op internet had gevonden. Na een bloedonderzoek moest ik met ascal (bloedverdunner) beginnen. wat niet heeft geholpen . ik ben in totaal 3 keer bij hem geweest,na de ascal heb ik nu adalat iets voor hoge bloeddruk(wat ik niet heb)dat zou ook iets met de bloedvaten doen .dit helpt ook niet maar ik pak het nog niet zolang. dus moet ik natuurlijk(van de arts nog geduld hebben en ) afwachten .ik heb nu (na lang uitstellen ,bang om afhankelijk te worden)slaaptabletten ,maar tegen de tijd dat die werken heb ik mijn voeten soms al 2 keer nat gemaakt. ze helpen niet echt ,en ik word regelmatig voor de wekker wakker en branden ze weer. Bij dit heb ik soms wekenlang een ijskoude witte voet of het voorste gedeelte koud(pijnlijk koud)en de hak brand zoals gewoonlijk, of juist anders om , dit verschild iedere keer ,soms rechts dan links,dan is het verschrikkelijk ,dan kan ik niet koelen .heb hiervoor een doppler onderzoek gehad om te kijken of mijn aders goed open zijn maar dat is allemaal in orde .zo heb ik nog allerlei pijnen in mijn lichaam,waarvan ik dacht dat het van slapen met natte sokken,met ventilator,en mijn voeteinde van het bed staat hoog,zodat ik s morgens met pijn wakker wordt. maar nu twijfel ik en wil ik naar een internist of reumatoloog om te kijken of het met mijn voeten te maken heeft. zo dit is ongeveer mijn verhaal,o ja met mijn handen valt het nog mee heb af en toe last en inderdaad onder de deken,maar echt heel weinig , verder koel ik ook niet in koud water(word het heviger van)maar in lauw water, en natuurlijk plekjes op de vloer die naar een paar seconden warm worden(heb jij zeker ook).ik ben wel blij dat ik het op internet las over jou,ik vond heel weinig ,tot afgelopen week. trouwens woon jij in de buurt van die dokter die jou behandelt,want ik woon in Limburg en weet niet of er hier ook iemand is of dat ik ooit die kant op moet. ik zal nu stoppen en ben benieuwd naar een reactie.
Vriendelijke groeten Irene

----------


## marinus

Hoi Irene,

De ziekte en het beeld dat je beschrijft ken ik.
Ik heb de ziekte geërfd van mijn moeder (80) in ben 52 en mijn zus heeft het ook, heeft ook de verschijnselen die jij beschrijft.
Verder heb ik 4 kinderen, 3 kinderen hebben ook de Gen afwijking en de symptomen.
Ik heb een medicijn Mexitil, een natrium blokker, dit medicijnen helpt wat, er is geen echt medicijn!

Hulpjes zijn: Geen alcohol (alcohol opent de natrium kanalen naar de bloedvaten, meer temp. ontwikkeling) (bij mij)
geen pizzas, chinees ed.
Voeten veel omhoog rusten, zo min mogelijk lopen. (druk verlagen van de voeten)

Heb een invalide kaart.

Mijn handen doen ook pijn ( moet ze koelen)
Werken wordt onmogelijk, lopen en hand werk doen pijn.

Ik heb goed contact met een Prof in Radboud te Nijmegen, Prof dr. Drenth sec 024-3619190
Hij is een internationale specialist, een van de beste in Nederland.

Ik heb contact met het pijncentrum van het Radboud, onder behandeling van Dr. Dick pijncentrum.

Verder het ik contact met een slaap poli, daar slapen een graat probleem is, en te weinig slaap je in een down spiraal brengt.

Verder heb ik psychische ondersteuning en thuishulp.

Onderschat de ziekte niet, de ziekte sloopt je psychisch.
Ik heb div wetenschappelijke publicaties
groeten marinus

----------


## marinus

> Marinus
> Ik weet ook dat koud water niet goed is, zeker niet als je ook nog spierreuma hebt. Maar ja dat kan je dan niet meer schelen als het branden en steken erg is, want het helpt gelukkig! Dank voor je reactie,ik blijf je volgen want als je wat nieuws hoort ,hoor ik het ook .Groetjes Lorline


lorline
Ik gebruik nu de volgende medicijnen:
Basis: Transtec 35 en Mexitiel 400  600 mg.	

voor slapen: Rivotril 2mg	

voor ontlasting: Lactulose A, Legendal 12g, Magnesium.

Dit werkt redelijk voor mij, echter alleen via doctors recept te verkrijgen.
verder zie antwoord aan irene.

----------


## Frisius

Hallo Marinus en overigen,
Via mijn dochter ben ik op deze website gekomen.Ik ben er achter gekomen wat mij mankeerde door een "boekje" van de Ver. van Vaatpatienten genaamd "Fenomeen van Raynaud". Het "boeklje"is gratis aan te vragen bij de Vereniging. ( zie blz. 30, vragen over Erythromelagie ) Mijn aandoening wordt aangeduid met "erythermalgie". Een dochter van ons uit Amerika, die daar verpleegkundige is voorziet mij geregeld over informatie over "erythromelalgia" zoals het daar wordt genoemd. Kijk maar eens op de website 
www.erythromelagia.org Je kunt daar lid van worden. Ze geven ook een blad uit. Professor Drenth schrijft daar ook in. Ik heb al verschillende gegevens en wil die wel doorsturen. Ik heb geen oplossingen. Alleen het uitproberen van medicijnen en dan vooral anti depressivia. Belanstellenden kunnen gerust kontakt met mij opnemen. Ik ben heel slecht in het Engels, vandaar dat ik niet zo veel heb aan die Amerikaanse website.
Groetend, Frisius.

----------


## J.J.

Beste lezers,

Ik was aan het zoeken op internet naar een verklaring voor de dingen die ik voel.
Wel moet ik vertellen dat ik een erg blanke huid heb.
Ik heb sinds een paar jaar toen ik op vakantie was in turkije kreeg ik erg last van branderige voeten. Die vakantie was echt een hel voor mij. Tijdens de zomer van 2 jaar terug toen het zo ontzettend warm was kreeg ik last van de bovenkant van mijn handen met een brandend gevoel, En als er koude wind overheen komt tintelde dat heel erg en in de winter tinteld het ook. Ik heb die zomer verschillende dagen thuis gezeten om steeds te kunnen koelen door de ondraagelijke pijn. Maar ik krijg geen rode huid, wel is de helehuid toen gaan vervellen en compleet nieuwe op gekomen. Vroige jaar heb ik weinig last gehad omdat het vrij koud was. Ma nu begint het weer ma dit keer in mijn gezicht en dat is heel erg vervelend overdag brand het, als ik savonds buiten fiets tinteld het van de kou en als ik binnen zit brand het weer. 
Kan iemand mij vertellen of dat Erythermalgie-Kramp is want dan kan ik daar namenlijk iets mee doen. 
En als mijn handen voor mijn gevoel branden(gloeien zeg ik altijd) en iemand anders voelt eraan dan voelt diegene niks en voor mij word het dan nog erger.

Met Vriendelijke Groet,
Jasper Janssen

----------


## Lian

Hoi Marinus en anderen,
Ik ben zojuist lid geworden van dit forum, nadat ik had zitten googlen op neuropatische pijnklachten.
Ik ben 52 en 2 jaar geleden, 7 weken na het overlijden van m'n moeder is het van de ene dag op de andere begonnen !
een stekende/brandende/jeukende pijn op m'n handpalmen, en bovenop m'n voeten.
eerst ben ik na een tijdje naar m'n HA geweest, en hij kon er niets van maken....
allerlei bloedtesten gehad, ook voor diabetici, maar dat was allemaal in orde, dus....zou het wel psychosomatisch zijn !?
omdat ik manisch/depr. ben in lichte mate, kom ik eens in de maand bij m'n psychiater. ook zei wist het niet, ben nog naar een arts-acupuncturist geweest, heb zo'n 12 behandelingen gehad, helaas zonder resultaat, wel wist deze laatste me te vertellen dat ik waarschijnlijk stralingsgevoelig was voor de pc ?? tja zeker zo opeens !
Ik heb het met periodes, dan een tijdje niet, dan weer wel, het maakt m'n leven ondraaglijk, vreemd is dat ik met de pijn naar bed ga, maar als ik slaap (ik slik door m'n bipolaire aandoening slaapmedicatie) ik s.nachts geen pijn heb !?
Ook bij stress of een nare mededeling krijg ik op slag die pijn, maar evengoed in een ontspannen moment ?
De vorige HA. hij is nu met pensioen, wilde me niet doorverwijzen, omdat ik geen uitval in m'n handen had ! hij deed het af, als äanstelster"
zijn opvolger wist het ook niet, hij is nu op vakantie, maar ga me bij hem een verwijskaart vragen voor de neuroloog voor een EMG test !
er moet toch iets zijn, ik zuig me die pijn ècht niet uit m'n duim.
met vriendelijke groet,
Lian

----------


## christinefeenstra

hallo allemaal

ik heb mijzelf net aangemeld op dit forum!
Ik lees de verhalen van anderen en hierin herken ik mijzelf erg goed.
Momenteel ben ik ruim 7 maanden zwanger en kan ik niet meer lopen.
Mijn leven is een hel en ben denk ik daar deze aandoening depressief geworden.

4 jaar geleden begon deze hel, ik kreeg rode, zere brandende en opgezette voeten!
eerst alleen bij lang lopen.
Langzamerhand werd het erger en erger.
Ook mijn handen zijn aangetast en bij de meest simpelen handelingen, net als het typen van dit bericht, worden mijn handen warm en heet van binnenuit.
Heel langzaam zie je de hitte aan de buitenkant, door de kleine rode stipjes, die geleidelijk aan groter worden tot mijn hele handen en voeten dit en vuur rood zijn.
Dit proces duurt ongveer 15 minuten.
Bij mijn voetn komt de hitte ook van binnenuit, maar vaak begint het aan de zijkant van mijn grote of kleine teen en vooral vanuit mijn voetzolen. Die worden heel heet en geleiden zich zo over mijn voet.
Ik kan op het moment nog geen 50 meter lopen en het begint al! hoe warmer mijn omgeving is hoe erger en eerder het wordt.
ik ben 21 jaar en zit aan huis gebonden en mijn leven is eigenlijk niets meer waard.
Mijn vriend is een vlierefluiter, die denk dat het wel een keer goed komt, maar ik heb de knollen op en denk ook echt dat ik geen goede moeder kan zijn straks.
Naruurlijk geeft dit kleine maanetje in mijn buik mij wel een doel om nog te leven!
Ik ben al in 5 ziekenhuizen geweest, maar alles zonder succes.
Moet ik mij er nou bij neerleggen?, ik wil zo echt niet meer door!

Wie kan mij helpen en heeft ook ideeen?

groetjes mama christine

----------


## bouwer

Beste Lian,

Ik heb al sinds 2001 last van erythromelalgie. Dit is vastgesteld door dr. van Santen van het AZM te Maastricht. Ik kon totaal niet meer functioneren van de pijn, tot dat ik op internet ontdekte dat het medicijn efexor zou kunnen helpen. Mijn arts heeft mij toen dit medicijn voorgeschreven 1 maal daags 37,5 mg Efexor. Het gaat hierbij dan om de werkzame stof: venlafaxine. Men weet nog niet waarom het helpt, maar het helpt echt.
In feite is het psychofarma en dat heeft mij aanvankelijk wel gestoord. Zorg dat je handen en voeten niet overbelast en draag desnoods open schoenen om je voeten koel te houden, dan is het allemaal niet echt over, maar het is goed uit te houden. Ik slaap trouwens vaker met mijn voeten buiten de dekens.

Ik hoop van harte da jullie hier wat aan hebben, want ik weet wat het is.

Groetjes, Ben Bos

----------


## trezebees73

hallo , ook ik ben nieuw hier 
na een operatie aan men knie ben ik beginnen last krijgen van tintelende handen , voeten tot boven men knieen , kunnen ze erythromelalgie opzoeken in het bloed ? 

want eerst dacht de dokter dat het chroniche hypervetilatie was , nu denk hem dat het de ziekte van lym is , het enige wat ik nog niet heb horen vallen is dus erythromelalgie.

bij de zenuwarts ben ik geweest , daar hebben ze een klein foutje gevonden in de doorstroming van men enkels , maar eigelijk niks speciaals verder ! het ergste van al is dat ik amper nog iets kan doen dan slapen en pijn stillers nemen tegen 100 per uur of ik kan amper stappen , het branderig gevoel heb ik alleen in men voeten hoewel der niks aan te zien valt , ik heb alleen kostant het gevoel dat men voeten ijskoud staan , maar toch gloeien ze :s , de tintelingen in men handen verergerd met de dag , straks kan ik amper nog typen terwijl ik toch wel een redelijke snelheid van typen had , nu gaat het heel langzaam en amper zonder fouten omdat ik men eigen vingers bijna nie voel ! 
weet er iemand raad ?? 

groetjes bianca

----------


## marinus

Hoi,
Erythermalgie kan je alleen vaststellen via bloed onderzoek. Dit omvat een Gen analyse, dit is een genetische afwijking.
Het is een erfelijke vrij dominante afwijking. Ik heb het van mijn moeder, mijn zus heeft het ook en 3 kinderen van mij hebben ook de afwijking. De brandende pijn wordt erger ondanks de extra en meer medicijnen van de pijnarts. Naast de brandende pijn aan de voeten heb ik nu ook erge brandende pijn aan de binnenkant van de handen gekregen. Slapen wordt steeds moeilijker, slaap nogal eens appart. Verder heb ik hulp van Groot klimmendaal het grote revalidatie centrum hier in Arnhem. Het liefst doe ik zwemmen (drijven), daar de dan de handen en voeten gekoelt en gewichtsloos zijn, maar dat kan slechts enkele uren.
Ik weet niet hoe ik de mail moet beantwoorden.
laat maar weten of hij aankomt.
groeten
marinus

----------


## marinus

> Beste Lian,
> 
> Ik heb al sinds 2001 last van erythromelalgie. Dit is vastgesteld door dr. van Santen van het AZM te Maastricht. Ik kon totaal niet meer functioneren van de pijn, tot dat ik op internet ontdekte dat het medicijn efexor zou kunnen helpen. Mijn arts heeft mij toen dit medicijn voorgeschreven 1 maal daags 37,5 mg Efexor. Het gaat hierbij dan om de werkzame stof: venlafaxine. Men weet nog niet waarom het helpt, maar het helpt echt.
> In feite is het psychofarma en dat heeft mij aanvankelijk wel gestoord. Zorg dat je handen en voeten niet overbelast en draag desnoods open schoenen om je voeten koel te houden, dan is het allemaal niet echt over, maar het is goed uit te houden. Ik slaap trouwens vaker met mijn voeten buiten de dekens.
> 
> Ik hoop van harte da jullie hier wat aan hebben, want ik weet wat het is.
> 
> Groetjes, Ben Bos


Hoi,
Erythermalgie kan je alleen vaststellen via bloed onderzoek. Dit omvat een Gen analyse, dit is een genetische afwijking.
Het is een erfelijke vrij dominante afwijking. Ik heb het van mijn moeder, mijn zus heeft het ook en 3 kinderen van mij hebben ook de afwijking. De brandende pijn wordt erger ondanks de extra en meer medicijnen van de pijnarts. Naast de brandende pijn aan de voeten heb ik nu ook erge brandende pijn aan de binnenkant van de handen gekregen. Slapen wordt steeds moeilijker, slaap nogal eens appart. Verder heb ik hulp van Groot klimmendaal het grote revalidatie centrum hier in Arnhem. Het liefst doe ik zwemmen (drijven), daar de dan de handen en voeten gekoeld en gewichtsloos zijn, maar dat kan slechts enkele uren.
Er zijn medicijnen die de pijn wat verminderen maar verwacht er niet te veel van.
groeten
marinus

----------


## trezebees73

hey marinus , 

bedankt alvast vooor je antwoord , vrijdag zou ik de bloed uitslag moeten hebben , maar of ze Erythromelalgie bij getest hebben weet ik niet , jammer genoeg de pijn in men handen zijn vooral aan de binnenkant en de kant van men duimen , het slapen is hier idem geworden omdat ik nooit kan stil liggen van de pijnen ondanks dat ik vanalles pak tegen de pijnen , ik hoop echt dat het iets anders is want heb zelf 5 kids en 2 stiefkinderen tussen de 5 en de 15 jaar en kan moeilijk hen continu laten opdraaien voor het huishouden , men man lief probeerd zoveel hij kan te doen , maar die gaat uit werken vanaf 6 uur smorgens en is pas s'avonds thuis rond 5 uur , het koken lukt me niet meer omdat ik zolang niet op men voeten kan staan , aardappelen schillen is een ramp ( heb zo eens in men vinger gesneden en het niet eens gevoeld ) !

ik laat zeker en vast via dit forum nog weten wat de uitslag ook mag zijn ! en als ze Erythromelalgie niet hebben getest vraag ik de huisarts wel om nog eens bloed te prikken !
vind het alleen heel raar dat het zo plots is opgekomen , ik had vroeger wel al last van kokende voeten zodat ik nie kon slapen ! maar nu doen ze echt wel heel veel zeer zeker als ik erop moet lopen ! ik zoek nu vanalles uit om toch maar zonder zeer ja zelf naar het toilet te geraken dus ik draag hele zachte sokken en daarbij nog eens hele zachte sloefjes ( of hoe jullie het noemen in nederland ) daarmee kan ik me toch iets of wat verplaatsen alleen het dragen van dingen is enorm moeilijk door men handen , soms is het zelf zo erg dat ik me met krukken moet behelpen of ik geraak nie voorruit !

de pijnen zijn soms zo erg dat als ik lig gewoon ai ai roep , man lief kijkt dan wel ff , maar meer als antwoorden van ja sorry doet echt wel pijn kan ik niet ! hij begrijpt het wel hoor maar vind het zo erg voor hem , alles moet hij bijna doen want het wordt alsmaar erger en erger !
voor eerlijk te zijn beval ik liever nog 20 keer van een kind als dit te moeten meemaken :s

groetjes bianca

----------


## marinus

Hoi
Erythermalgie vaststellen via bloedprikken bij de huisarts is niet mogelijk. Dit dient in een academisch ziekenhuis plaatst te vinden, daar het een Genetische analyse is. Dit onderzoek is moeilijk en duur (duurt wel een maand).
Ik raad je aan zoveel mogelijk te rusten op de bank, te liggen, geen alcohol, en zoute gerechten te vermijden (soep, pietza ed). Je voeten, handen gematigd koelen. Laat je naar een groot revalidatie centrum verwijzen, waar je kunt zwemmen (verwamt bad 30 gr), zodat je handen en voeten niet belast worden. (dat helpt bij mij).
Verder eten koken op een stoel, kruk. Probeer lopen/staan te vermijden. Wat bij mij ook helpt is een natte handoek om je handen, en je handen omhoog te houden op de bank (druk zoveelmogelijk te verminderen).
Als je Erythermalgie hebt laat je familie onderzoeken, vooral de kinderen, daar de ziekte erfelijk dominant is! Niet erg positief. 
Ik wens je sterkte, graag hoor ik of er wat helpt.
groeten
marinus

----------


## brasem

hallo met brasem ik zit al 15 jaar metdeze klachten in het wordt
steeds erger .nou heb ik via deze site gelezen dat ze er achter kunnen komen via een gen onder zoek. heb het gevraagd aan mijn huisdokter die heeft contact gezocht met het umcg daar zeggen ze dat ze deze onder zoeken hier in nederland niet doen .wie kan mij daar mee helpen alvast bedankt braem

----------


## trezebees73

hoi marinus , 

hier ben ik na lange tijd terug , ik heb eerst 14 dagen in st nicklaas in het zieken huis gelegen , daar gaven ze me van medicijen redomex daar ik daar totaal geen baat bijhad hebben ze overgeschakeld naar lyrica 75 ml + revalidatie en wat voor 1 ik moest dagelijk op men voeten lopen en kon het amper uithouden van de zeer , ook deden ze daar ergo therapie ( das voor de handen ) bij gevolg ben ik naar huis gestuurd met de vermelding dat ik een zenuw onsteking had in men rug en da ze voor de rest niks vonden :s
ik ben dan 14 dagen thuis geweest en het werd alsmaar erger en erger , de huis dokter moest om de twee dagen komen want ik ging gek worden van de zeer , uit eindelijk heeft hij me morfine plakkers voor geschreven en moets ik hem bellen om te zeggen of het beter was of niet tot mijn grootste spijt belde ik hem op om te zeggen dat dit niks uit haalde ! Dan maar naar het UZ in gent daar op de spoed men papieren nageken en was direckt een baxster dus zeker en vast blijven , de dokter kwam dan langs en keek de papieren na , beek dat ik 1 van de zwaarste zenuwonstekingen te hebben in men rug die je maar kan tegen komen , nus sta ik op zo'n 10 verschillende soorten medicatie waaronder 2 soorten lyrica de 150 en den 300 , ook vit B hebben ze me voor geschreven en dan nog belangrijkste de pijn stilling die echt wel werkt tradonal 75 samen met de motfine plakkers , ik zal achteraf wel seriues moeten afkicken maar dat nemen we er graag bij als we nu maar verlost zijn van de zeer  :Smile:  , ik kan ondertussen al terug stppen wel nog traag maar het lukt me toch , ook men typen is er fel op voorruit gegaan , zo dat was het zowat 
groetjes 
bianca

----------


## heinnelly

Hoi Marius
Ook ik heb last van branderige voetzolen en de binnenkant van de handen.
Ze zien er dan ook uit of ik ze op een hete kookplaat heb gehad.
Ik heb geprobeerd om koelgel te gebruiken, maar zonder resultaat.
Ik heb zowel in de zomer als in de winter last .

----------


## Frisius

Beste lotgenoten,
Het is al weer enige tijd geleden, dat ik van dit forum gebruik heb gemaakt.Ik wil iets vertellen over een behandeling van mijn erythermalgie. een behandeling die bij mij tot nu toe aardig aanslaat. Ik ben een ietsje voorzichtig, maar de behandeling geeft toch verlichting.Voor de behandeling zat ik 's nachts vaak twee tot drie keer met mijn voeten in een bakje met water, om ze af te koelen. Na de eerste behandeling waren de eerste dagen niet zo prettig, maar daarna ben ik er 's nachts niet meer uit geweest om te koelen. maar laat ik bij het begin beginnen.
Ik ben onder behandeling in de pijnpoli van het Refaja ziekenhuis in Stadskanaal.Ik krijg een zelfde behandeling als dystrofie patienten. Op 1 maart 2010 is bij mij een infuus ingebracht. Via dit infuus kreeg ik continue "ketanserin"toegediend, in doseringen van 4 mg/uur. Bij aanvang kreeg ik een bolusinjectiemet ketanserin toegediend. Met tussenpozen van 50 minuten werd nog tweemaal een ander medicijn toegediend, "carnitene".
Ik heb een recept mee gekregen voor ketensin- en carnitene tabletten. Van de carnitene gebruik ik 3x daags 3 tabletten en van de ketensin 2x daags 1 tablet en 2 tabletten voor het slapen gaan.
De eerste dagen na het infuus, ingebracht op een maandag, waren niet zo prettig. Het euvel was eerder verergerd dan verbeterd. twee nachten heb ik niet geslapen en lukte het mij ook niet mijn voeten te koelen in koud water. Ik was een beetje ten einde raad. Zo'n infuus maak je ook niet zo maar ongedaan. De nacht van donderdag op vrijdag heb naast de bovengenoemde medicijnen ook mijn portie lyrica weer ingenomen, die had ik n.l. laten staan. Tevens heb ik een half slaaptabletje ingenomen. Ik heb de hele nacht lekker geslapen en ben er niet uit geweest om te koelen. En tot nu toe heb ik helemaal niet meer gekoeld in koud water. Mijn aandoening is niet over. wanneer ik veel loop worden mijn voeten nog wel rood en opgezet. Ik kan dan volstaan met koelen op een koude vloer. Ook ben ik nog een keer uit bed gegaan om te koelen op een koude vloer, maar dat kan wel te maken hebben met het eten. Mijn leven is aardig dragelijker geworden.Vandaag 29 mrt.2010 heb ijk voor de tweede maal een infuus gekregen. Dat heeft wel weer enige invloed op mijn voeten. Om de 4 weken krijg ik een infuus.

----------


## dekhuijzen

Beste mensen,
Ik ben blij dat ik jullie verhalen gevonden heb, ondanks dat het voor iedereen met deze klachten vreselijk ellendig moet zijn.

Al sinds 8 jaar loopt mijn schoonvader namelijk met de klachten die jullie omschrijven: ondragelijk brandende voeten, vooral s'nachts. Al vele nachten heeft hij doorgebracht met zijn voeten in bakjes koud water.
Al vele artsen door het hele land heeft hij gezien en niemand had ooit van precies deze klachten gehoord. Al jaren slikt hij veel te veel prednison, omdat dit wel effect heeft op de pijn. Echter telkens wordt hij ook weer ziek van de prednison, waarna een andere arts maar weer eens van voren af aan met allerlei theorieën komt.

Ik probeer nu informatie bij elkaar te zoeken zodat hij dit aan zijn huidige internist kan geven. Het schijnt dat dr Drenth Erythermalgie niet meer bovenaan zijn agenda heeft staan. Weet één van jullie nog andere artsen die bekend zijn met deze aandoening? 
Dr. van Santen, waar Bouwer over schreef, zit die nog in Maastricht? Bouwer, heb je misschien een afdeling en of specialisme voor me? Ik kan deze arts namelijk niet vinden via de secretariaten.
Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties en in ieder geval veel sterkte allemaal.
Groeten,
namens mijn schoonvader

----------


## Frisius

Dag Dekhuijzen,
Ik kan mij goed voorstellen, wat jouw schoonvader moet doormaken. Ik herken mij helemaal in het verhaal dat jij over de over je schoonvader schreef. Fijn dat je je inspant voor je schoonvader. Ik krijg op het ogenblik een behandeling die mij verlichting geeft en wel zodanig dat ik er 's nachts bijna niet meer uit hoef om te koelen. Ik heb mijn bevindingen in word opgeslagen.Tenminste van de eerste dagen. Dat wil ik je wel mailen, als ik een mail adres kan krijgen. Misschien dat we dan kontakt kunnen maken. Groetend, Roelof spoelstra.

----------


## Frisius

Hoe kan ik reageren zonder op de website te komen?

----------


## crooltjuh

Oh,eindelijk mensen gevonden met dezelfde klachten.
Ik ga meteen maandag mijn arts bellen in het umc voor een afspraak.
Ik loop daar al omdat ik sle heb en ik las dat de secundaire vorm met sle te maken kan hebben.
Bedankt mensen voor dit forum.

----------


## mad

Hallo Allemaal,
Ik denk dat ik erg laat ben met reageren hoor maar ik heb dus ook erythromelalgie maar ik heb emla creme gekregen. dit verdoofd het huidoppervlak.
Het duurt alleen wel even voor dat het inwerkt.
Ik voel de "aanval "aankomen en ga dan gelijk smeren, en in de zomer heb ik dus ascal.
Misschien dat iemand hier iets aan heeft want bij helpt het echt hoor.
groetjes Mad

----------


## pietkrogt

Hoi Mad,

Dit heb ik ook al geprobeerd, volgens een vriendin van ons is er sinds kort een nieuw medicijn in omloop dat stond schijnbaar in de krant. Morgen komen ze terug van vakantie en dan hoor ik daar meer over. Ik zelf heb deze aandoening al 40 jaar. De eerste 20 jaar heb ik er weinig aandacht aan geschonken. Sinds 2009 weet ik dat ik erythermalgie heb.
Ik heb al die jaren al van alles geprobeerd maar zonder resultaat. Ik heb nu een rolstoel waar ik inzit als mijn man erbij is. Als ik alleen ga winkelen heb ik een scootmobiel en laat ik me met een taxi ergens heen brengen.
Groeten Liesbeth

----------


## Christine87

Hallo Marinus,

Ik weet niet of u nog wel eens op deze forum zit? Maar ik heb een zeer dringende vraag.
Ik gebruik vanaf Jan 2009 ook mexitil en hierdoor is mijn leven leefbaar!
Helaas heb ik te horen gekregen dat deze niet meer leverbaar is! En dus komen al mijn ervaringen weer omhoog, want ik kan geen dag zonder deze tabletten! Er is ook geen vervangend medicijn met diezelfde werkzame stof! 

Ik hoop dat u dit leest en op mijn mail kan reageren,

Groetjes christine

----------


## Christine87

Hallo Marinus,

Ik weet niet of u nog wel eens op deze forum zit? Maar ik heb een zeer dringende vraag.
Ik gebruik vanaf Jan 2009 ook mexitil en hierdoor is mijn leven leefbaar!
Helaas heb ik te horen gekregen dat deze niet meer leverbaar is! En dus komen al mijn ervaringen weer omhoog, want ik kan geen dag zonder deze tabletten! Er is ook geen vervangend medicijn met diezelfde werkzame stof! 

Ik hoop dat u dit leest en op mijn mail kan reageren,

Groetjes christine

----------


## Christine87

Hallo Liesbeth,

Is er ondertussen wat meer bekend over het nieuwe medicijn?, ik bn echt heel benieuwd.

Groetjes Christine

----------


## Christine87

Hallo Liesbeth,

Is er ondertussen wat meer bekend over het nieuwe medicijn?, ik bn echt heel benieuwd.

Groetjes Christine

----------


## Anitaj

hallo allemaal, via google ben ik op deze site terecht gekomen. Al 3,5 jaar sukkel ik met mijn voeten. s Avonds hele warme voeten. Ook ik slaap in een abnormale houding met mijn voeten buiten bed. Coldpacks maken het slapen enigszins draaglijk. Ook krijg ik af en toe pijnscheuten of als ik aan het doezelen ben ineens een (spastisch) reflex. Ben al bij diverse dermatologen geweest en niemand weet wat ik heb. Wat ik wel mis in de verhalen hierboven is jeuk. Ik word gek van de jeuk. Krab dan ook mijn voeten regelmatig open....... Wat ik al niet aan zalven en tabletten gehad heb. Het is niet te beschrijven. Laatst een prednison injektie gehad. Die helpt wel natuurlijk, maar na het uitwerken van een dergelijke spuit keren de klachten terug. Ben niet enthousiast over prednison... Ik wil gewoon de oorzaak weten. Dermatologen gaven al aan dat ik naar een psychiater moest. Kan me er wel iets bij voorstellen: om om te gaan met de jeuk. Maar wat is de oorzaak? Kreeg op den duur zelfs neotigason, een celremmer maar dat sloeg op een gegeven moment niet meer aan. Ik ben ten einde raad! Kortom symptomen: hele warme voeten, daardoor ook soms vochtige voeten: veel eeltvorming, s avonds buiten bed slapen van voeten, dekens of lakens op: kan niet!, slaap met coldpacks of heb een emmer koud water naast bed staan. Jeuk, Jeuk en nog eens jeuk! Weet iemand raad?????

----------


## Christine87

Hallo,

Japan kan ze nog leveren, maar nooit zeker voor de toekomst?
Heb jij ook deze ziekte?

Groetjes chris

----------


## vera84

Hallo Allemaal,

Mijn naam is Vera en vijf jaar geleden ben ik gediagnosticeerd met erythermalgie. Graag zou ik jullie het een en ander uit mijn eigen ziekte proces willen vertellen zodat jullie er mogelijk iets aan hebben.

Ik ben gelukkig na een jaar van pijn gediagnosticeerd door Dr. Faber van het AZM (Maastricht). Deze dokter is net als Dr. Drenth gespecialiseerd in dergelijke afwijkingen. Ik heb de afgelopen jaren veel geprobeerd en aan meerdere onderzoeken meegedaan waarover ik jullie iets wil vertellen. Excuses als mijn schrijfstijl 'ad hoc' en zakelijk overkomt, maar vijf jaar in ervaring is veel om te vertellen.

1: Allereerst wil ik graag duidelijk maken dat er een verschil is in erythermalgie en erythromelalgie. Kijk ook eens op wikipedia hiervoor. Ik lees op dit forum dat meerdere mensen dezelfde klachten hebben maar dit betekent echter niet dat iedereen een genafwijking heeft. Ik vertel dit zodat mensen met klachten sneller terecht komen bij de afdeling wat het beste bij hen past. Er is namelijk een verschil tussen primaire en secundaire vorm van deze ziekte. Primair betekent inderdaad dat het door een gen-mutatie in het SCN9A celmembraan van de zenuwen zit. Hierdoor ontstaat 'dunne vezel neuropathie', kijk ook eens op de website http://www.dunnevezelneuropathie.nl/. Secundaire vorm komt ook voor. Vaak heeft men dezelfde klachten, maar de oorzaak zit dan niet in de genen. Dit komt bijvoorbeeld door diabetes, alcohol misbruik of auto-immuun ziekten. Daarom is het belangrijk dat de juiste oorzaak gevonden worden. Dit kan door de volgende testen:
- huid-biopt: er wordt 1mm bij 1mm huid weggenomen 10cm boven je enkel. Vervolgens worden de aanwezige dunne zenuwvezels geteld. Op basis van geslacht en leeftijd kan er gekeken worden of hierin een sterke afwijking zit, waardoor bij extreme afwijking de diagnose 'dunne vezel neuropathie' gesteld kan worden. 
- vervolgens dient men opzoek te gaan naar de oorzaak, die dus primair of secundair van aard kan zijn. 

Onderzoeken naar de oorzaak zijn m.b.t. de primaire vorm alleen: 1: bloed-onderzoek en 2: een huid- biopt.
Ik heb voor dat er een diagnose was heel veel testen gehad zoals: MRI, EMG, ECG, en een ruggemerk prik waarbij er vocht wordt afgetapt. 
Bij alle bovenstaande onderzoeken kwam er niets nuttig uit wat velen zullen herkennen. Hierdoor ren je van de ene arts naar de andere en kan er gedacht worden dat het 'tussen je oren zit'. Ik raad iedereen die dit herkent door te gaan en niet op te geven. Probeer of in Nijmegen bij Dr. Drenth terecht te komen of bij Dr. Faber of Dr. Hoeijmakers in Maastricht. Het is en blijft nog een zeer onbekende ziekte. 

De afgelopen jaren heb ik mee gedaan aan diverse onderzoeken waarbij het volgende geconcludeerd kon worden:
3 jr. geleden ben ik 9 dagen opgenomen in het Radboud in Nijmegen bij een onderzoek van Dr. Drenth. Mij hielp dit middel helaas niet, de andere drie participanten een beetje (twee van de drie). Let wel: er wordt niet gezocht naar een oplossing voor onze genafwijking, maar naar een pijnstiller die direct naar de zenuwkanalen gaat. In tegenstelling tot andere medicijnen die via het bloed naar de hersenen worden opgenomen, waardoor je als het ware verdoofd wordt. Het middel dat ik toen testte werkte in op zenuwkanaal 1.08. Echter, mijn pijn wordt eveneens veroorzaakt door zenuwkanaal 1.07. Wat men met dit soort onderzoeken probeert te ontdekken is op welke wijze de zenuwkanelen (die een soort poortjes hebben) dicht gegooid kunnen worden, waardoor er geen/ of minder pijn signalen naar de hersenen worden gestuurd. Waardoor de pijn dus afneemt. Genezing zal er zeker niet zo snel inzitten gezien de genen niet veranderd kunnen worden. Goed nieuws is dat er ook ontdekt is dat er mensen zijn die een genafwijking in SCN-11A hebben, die helemaal GEEN pijn voelen. Hiermee willen ze in de toekomst onderzoeken of mensen zoals wij, die een afwijking in SCN-9A hebben, geholpen kunnen worden. Dus houdt goede moed, er zijn ontwikkelen en als we het niet voor ons zelf doen doen we het voor onze kinderen! (tenminste, dat is mijn mening hoewel ik geen kinderen heb overigens)

- Tevens heb ik meegedaan aan een onderzoek waarbij er gekeken werd naar het effect van een 'neuro-transmitter'. Hierbij zijn er bij mij en drie andere personen een kastje in de onderrug geplaatst, waaraan draden met sensoren vastzitten die 'stroomstootjes' afgegeven. Er zit een afstandbediening bij, waarmee je zelf kunt instellen wanneer en in welke maten je de stroomstoten laat ontstaan. Het idee erachter is dat mensen niet twee verschillende soorten pijn kunnen registreren, en in een positieve uitkomst heeft iemand met een dergelijk apparaatje dus alleen een tintelend gevoel van de stroomstootjes en worden de extreme pijnen geblokkeerd. Bij mij hielp ook dit niet. Echter, bij de andere drie mensen hel het wel. In welke mate is mij helaas niet bekend. Overigens, de neuro-transmitter wordt meestal gebruikt voor mensen met een hernia. 

Ik heb ook veel verschillende medicijnen gebruikt, maar de meeste hielpen mij helaas niet. Hierdoor gebruik ik nu opiaten. Voor de mensen die hier overna denken wil ik graag vertellen dat het gebruiken van deze medicijnen best mee valt. In de gewenningsperiode ben je inderdaad wel wat wazig en wollig in je hoofd, maar daarna onderdrukt het de pijn wel wat en kun je ook nog gewoon 'helder' de dag doorkomen. Nadeel van opiaten is dat er gewenning optreed waardoor de dosis verhoogt moet worden. Ik was eerst ook erg bang om dit te gebruiken, maar ben wel tot meer in staat dan zonder. Echter, ik heb heb best nog wel wat pijn ondanks de morfine. Ik gebruik pleisters (transtec), oxycodon (snel werkende mrofine) en oxycontin ( die werkt minder snel, maar wel meer uren). Daarnaast gebruik ik Lyrica die 'het scherpe randje' van de pijn afhalen. Maar ik hoor meerdere verhalen van anderen waarbij Lyrica totaal geen effect heeft. Wel zou ik iedereen met dezelfde diagnose willen aanraden om morfine gebruik zo lang mogelijk uit te stellen/ Gebruik eerst allerlei andere pijnstillers en hopelijk helpen deze ook. Ik heb ook mexitil gebruikt, maar ook deze hadden geen effect. 

Verder nog een paar opmerkingen en 'feitjes':
- erythermalgie is overdraagbaar, waardoor bij er bij geboorte een kans van 50% aanwezig is dat jouw kind hetzelfde heeft. 
- Veel artsen kennen deze afwijking niet, dus zorg dat je bij een specialist terecht komt een vooral: geef de moed niet op.
- kompressen die je in de vriezer legt, met een vaatdoek er omheen, kunnen pijn verlichten.
- voeten hoog leggen kan ook helpen.
- ik slaap onder dekens maar mijn voeten steken onder de deken uit. Dit voorkomt pijn en irritaties.
- temperatuur/ inspanning en emoties/ stress hebben invloed op de mate van pijn.
- Mexitil is niet verkrijgbaar in Nederland, waardoor het uit het buitenland gehaald met worden waardoor zorgverzekeraars dit vaak niet vergoeden. Mijn arts heeft de zorgverzekeraar gebeld en brieven geschreven over de noodzaak dat ik dit uitprobeer, waardoor ik het uiteindelijk geleverd en vergoed heb gekregen. Wel moest ik de eerste paar weken een hartfilmpje laten maken, omdat dit medicijn hart-ritme stoornissen KAN veroorzaken (wat dus zeker niet altijd zo is). Dus voor iedereen die met dezelfde problemen kampt raad ik aan om je arts een brief te laten schrijven voor je zorg verzekeraar waarin staat: wat je hebt, waarom je dit medicijn WEL nodig hebt en medische artikelen toevoegen. (deze laatste heb ik meen ik nog dus mail me maar indien nodig)
- het is een _progressieve_ ziekte. De afbreuk van zenuwen wordt dus alleen maar erger. Mijn arts (Dr. Faber) vertelde mij dat ze wel weten dat het OOIT stopt, wanneer is alleen niet in te schatten omdat het bij iedereen verschillend is. 
- Mocht je opiaten gebruiken zorg dat je altijd de juiste papieren bij je hebt voor de toestemming hiervan zoals: in Nederland zelf een brief van je arts, en in het buitenland OF en Schengen-verklaring OF een Apostille stempel. 
Meer info over deze verklaringen kun je verkrijgen via het overheidsbedrijf FARMATEC. 
- Mocht je het vermoeden hebben dat je kinderen het ook hebben, maar er niet heel veel last van hebben zorg dan dat er GEEN diagnose wordt gesteld. Want zodra er een diagnose is houdt dit in je je nooit meer kunt verzekeren voor 'arbeidsongeschiktheid' waardoor het krijgen van vast werk en zaken zoals een hypotheek bijna onmogelijk is. Ik moet er bij vertellen dat ik geen kinderen heb, dus wel erg makkelijk praten heb. Ik geef het alleen mee als iets waarover je kunt nadenken. De uiteindelijke beslissing dien je natuurlijk zelf als ouder te maken, die je vast en zeker wel overwogen zult nemen. 
- Mijn arts houdt mij op de hoogte van nieuwe onderzoeken dus bij deze zal ik zodra ik iets hoor dit met jullie delen. 

hieronder volgt nog een deel 2 van mijn verhaal voor geïnteresseerden.
Groeten, Vera

----------


## vera84

Deel 2:

Nog even ter afsluiting van mijn vorige post (naja aan de lengte te zien kan ik het beter BOEKWERK noemen, excuses als het TE lang is)

Nog wat minder controversiële tips tegen pijn en slaapgebrek:
wat ik zelf wel eens doe als ik extreme 'doorbraak pijn' heb is
1: mijn benen insmeren met MIDALGAN (creme om spieren erg warm te maken). Let wel: dit doet heel veel pijn, maar na een tijdje neemt de warmte af en is de pijn van eerst RELATIEF minder dan voorheen. Het klinkt als een idioten plan, en dat is het ook wel, maar je wordt soms hopeloos van de pijn en onder het motto 'if you can't beat them, join them' kun je het altijd proberen,
2: Tegen de pijn EN tegen het slaap gebrek rook ik ook wel eens een hasj- jointje. Ik wil niemand aanzetten om drugs te gebruiken, iedereen is hier vrij in. Maar mij helpt het om te ontspannen en in slaap te vallen. Mensen die niet roken kunnen ook een 'vaporizer' gebruiken waardoor je geen tabak rookt alleen de walmen van de wiet of hasj. 

Tot slot wil ik nog even zeggen dat ik niet als een wijsneus die alles weet wil overkomen. Ik deel dit in de hoop dat mensen met dezelfde klachten er iets aan hebben, omdat ik uit eigen ervaring weet dat dit hele proces heel zwaar is. Het is een zware last om te weten dat ik altijd pijn zal hebben en maar weinig slaap kan vatten. De afgelopen vijf jaar is een achtbaan geweest, met veel frustratie, pijn en onbegrip. Ik ben meerdere vrienden verloren, omdat het eigenlijk best 'lastig' is allemaal. Ik ben moeten stoppen met werken en ben na twee jaar ziekte-wet nu voor 100% afgekeurd. Dit laatste geeft, ondanks dat dit op 28 jarige leeftijd erg moeilijk is, wel wat rust omdat ik me niet meer druk hoef te maken over mijn financiën. Ik wil hierbij iedereen die zich op dit moment moedeloos voelt een hart onder de riem steken. Wees sterk en zet door en vooral: zoek een wil om iedere dag op te staan. Ik dacht er vijf jaar geleden veel negatiever over, maar nu heb ik lieve familie en partner die me de moed geven om iedere dag op te staan en er iets van te maken. Iets wat ik anderen ook toe wens. Overigens, ik heb het dus niet allemaal alleen gedaan en heb tevens al twee jaar een therapeut waarmee ik fijne en constructieve gesprekken heb. Als je wilt mag je altijd contact met mij opnemen als je nog vragen hebt of graag medische artikelen wilt. 

Iedereen heel veel sterkte toe gewenst.
Groeten,
Vera

----------


## bouwer

Hallo Vera,
Ik ben je heel dankbaar dat je in je bericht dr. Faber uit Maastricht hebt genoemd. Na dertien jaar ellende ben ik door jou, bij haar terechtgekomen. In 2001 had dr. van Santen, reumatologe eveneens uit Maastricht, Erythromelalgie vastgesteld.
Zij heeft mij toen 2 x 37,5 mg Efexor voorgeschreven. Dit heeft jaren een beetje geholpen, het haalde de scherpe kantjes van de pijn af. Maar de laatste jaren werd de pijn weer veel erger en een dubbele dosis hielp ook niet, daar werd je alleen
ontzettend moe van. Ik kon niet meer functioneren. Bij dr. Faber kreeg ik dezelfde reeks onderzoeken, die jij ook moest
ondergaan. De uitslag was inderdaad: dunnevezelneuropathie in de vorm van erythermalgie. Ik krijg nu twee maal daags
Lyrica 150 mg en heb God zij dank geen pijn meer. Voor mij voelt dit als een wonder. Dank je wel!

Groetjes voor allemaal. Ben Bos

----------


## vera84

Hey Ben,

Wat ontzettend fijn om te horen, hoewel deze diagnose natuurlijk minder prettig is om te hebben. Nu weet je tenminste wat er aan de hand is en kun je 'het beestje' een naam geven. Dr.Faber is echt een geweldige arts he? Ik heb haar graag en ze gaat altijd net iets verder dan ze eigenlijk moet doen. 

Ik ben blij voor je dat je met 2x Lyrica 150mg geholpen bent. Ben je nu ook echt pijn-vrij? Want dat is toch wel echt uitzonderlijk. Houd er rekening mee dat het een progressieve aandoening is, dus het kan zijn dat je tintelingen en pijn erger KUNNEN worden gedurende de jaren (maar dat hoeft niet). Men weet alleen dat het erger KAN worden, maar ooit zal het stoppen. Alleen kunnen de artsen dat stop-moment totaal niet voorspellen. Maar mocht dat zo zijn dan kan Dr.faber je medicatie daar weer op aanpassen. 

Heel veel sterkte en succes! Mocht je nog vragen hebben dan hoor ik het graag!

groeten,

Vera

----------


## bouwer

Hallo Vera,
Ik kan je bij deze vertellen, dat ik nu al twee maanden echt pijnvrij ben. En ik heb ontzettend veel pijn gehad
hele nachten wakker gelegen. Maar zoals je zegt, is de ziekte progressief, dat heb ik in die laatste dertien jaar wel gemerkt. Ik geniet nu van elk moment dat ik pijnvrij ben.
Groetjes, Ben Bos

----------


## Panama

Hallo Vera,
Ik herken veel in jouw verhaal. Ben 3 jaar gediagnostiseerd DVN en (erfelijke) erythermalgie bij dr Faber in Maastricht.
Kan zo goed als niet meer lopen en heb een scootmobiel en veel pijn . Overweeg om Mextril uit te proberen. Zou je zo vriendelijk willen zijn de medische artikelen te mailen zodat ik kan proberen de medicijnen vergoed te krijgen? Bij voorbaat dank!
Met vriendelijke groet.

----------

